# South Jersey Camden County



## TokingTimes (Dec 3, 2010)

hello, my name is rich...21 yrs old. No one close to knows about my social anxiety...i am dont have it that severe, but severe enough to effect my social life; plain and simple..i dont have one.
Itd be great to find someone who understands and is really close to me and willing to hang out with a drink or food or anything!
please noone too much older than me.
Please send me a message.
Cant stay and browse threads...have to get sleep and be up supr erly for work...i can hardly wait (not ) :bah


----------

